# The word 'moist'



## Snow (Oct 19, 2010)

monemi said:


> People don't like the word moist?
> 
> I'm in my thirties and this is news to me. How do they react to these words?


I agree, never heard of it being considered taboo. I lick it. I mean like it, typo.


----------



## rawrmosher (Apr 22, 2013)

*vomits everywhere*


----------



## tenbandequalizer (Jul 18, 2013)

girigirijinjin said:


> Seriously... I feel like banging my thick head against a wall until something gushes out... I thought it would be a tight margin of people who didn't like the word 'moist'. Maybe I wasn't thinking deep enough. This must be a hot topic for some people.
> 
> I'm having a hard time coming up with reasons why the word would cause people to have a stroke...
> 
> ...


Oh god...


----------



## steffy (Aug 21, 2012)

Moist, impale, chode- some of the words I prefer not to use because they invite vivid imagery.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

rawrmosher said:


> *vomits everywhere*


That's a strong reaction to the word moist. I hope you know you're cleaning that up.


----------



## Holgrave (Oct 11, 2011)

I had a roommate who hated that word. I would often use to describe cooked food, and she would always visibly shudder. I have no idea why. It was good food and one of the aspects of good food is that it's not dry. I get what people think of when they hear that word, but that's not the first thing that comes to my mind.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

OMG WTF BRO said:


> l bet people who dislike the word ''moist'' also have an intense fear of clowns.


HAHAHAHA. Right!


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

steffy said:


> Moist, impale, chode- some of the words I prefer not to use because they invite vivid imagery.


What about:

Lubricate

Arouse

Satiate

Suckle

Supple

Frisky

Frontal

Pliant

Pulsing

Anal

Slick

Strip

Wanton

Your vocabulary is going to be very limited if you avoid all words that 'invite vivid imagery.' Besides the fact that you're missing out on a lot of fun words.


----------



## Persian (Jul 16, 2012)

The ideal climate for fungal growth is moist. 

They always tell you to keep your cookies somewhere cool and dry. Moist is the antonym of cool and dry.

Also, do you like it when you moisten your pants?


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

spectralsparrow said:


> HAHAHAHA. Right!


Exactly.

Because zombie apocalypse.


----------



## Quork (Aug 17, 2012)

OMG WTF BRO said:


> l bet people who dislike the word ''moist'' also have an intense fear of clowns.
> 
> Aside from those who want to reply to this to disagree with me


My friend pointed out to me that I "moist" is an icky word and I agreed with her. I thought at first it had to do with thinking of a grungy swamp when the word is said, but then I realized it was the sexual connotations like @rosegeranium said as I'd actually be delighted to visit a swamp. It's not even phrases like "moist towelettes" that get to me, just the word. 

I do not have an intense fear of clowns by the way


----------



## steffy (Aug 21, 2012)

@monemi I don't always let words get the best of me, but when I do... :bored: Pulsing, girth, and supple could go ahead as well. Wonder what's on my mind, hm.


----------



## FallingSlowly (Jul 1, 2013)

Jeez, I couldn't write if I had those problems. Neither smutty nor unsmutty. Moist is not very smutty in my books anyway...

Each to their own I guess...


----------



## Vic (Dec 4, 2010)

It's a joke that got out of hand.


----------



## 7even (Oct 17, 2012)

Man this thread is moist. 


Urban dictionary:


Moist


To be referred to as moist is to say you are ill informed or have said something idiotic or embarrassing. 
Moist can also be used to describe a situation or occurrence. If someone is faced with a circumstance that is particularly displeasing it's also acceptable to say something like 'rahh that's moist'.
_'I've got no friends man!' 
'Allow that your bare moist'

'I can't man I'm going to my parents wedding' 
'Moist'
_


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

FallingSlowly said:


> Jeez, I couldn't write if I had those problems. Neither smutty nor unsmutty. Moist is not very smutty in my books anyway...
> 
> Each to their own I guess...


On the list of sexually suggestive words, moist would be wayyyyy down the list. I got a big arse grin on my face when I read the OP. It's like my neighbour telling me that she thinks women wearing tops that show that bra straps look trashy. You just know the next week I'll show my bra straps every day! I gotta! I just gotta. Or complaints about short skirts, I suddenly itch to wear shorter skirts because there's a button to push and I can't resist pushing it!

I think I might add moist to my signature.


----------



## rosegeranium (Apr 1, 2013)

Just try biting into a cupcake and saying, "MMMNNN...It's so _moist_." You will get a reaction. 

Personally, I find the word "crisp" offensive to my sensibilities. I don't know why. 

"This cucumber salad...My but it's very _crisp_." 

*freaks out*


----------



## Meekers (May 30, 2013)

The word moist reminds me of soggy bread and I don't like soggy bread...


----------



## Bewilderebeest (Jun 22, 2013)

monemi said:


> On the list of sexually suggestive words, moist would be wayyyyy down the list. I got a big arse grin on my face when I read the OP. It's like my neighbour telling me that she thinks women wearing tops that show that bra straps look trashy. You just know the next week I'll show my bra straps every day! I gotta! I just gotta. Or complaints about short skirts, I suddenly itch to wear shorter skirts because there's a button to push and I can't resist pushing it!
> 
> I think I might add moist to my signature.


*cough* I hate pictures of women showing bra straps and wearing short skirts. *cough* :laughing:


j/k but seriously...


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Bewilderebeest said:


> *cough* I hate pictures of women showing bra straps and wearing short skirts. *cough* :laughing:
> 
> 
> j/k but seriously...



:laughing:


Fine, no bra straps showing or miniskirts. Me bra-less in a deformed tank top. 

View attachment 79504


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

I don't have a problem with it. My immediate response to reading the title was " Heeheehee!"

...it's a similar response I give for the word " Taint".

...hehehe taint.


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

Jennywocky said:


> Never sell yourself short.


I don't, ever.

I think I'll learn some mating moves on YouTube. Maybe if I start dancing like a wrecking ball, or whatever they call it these days, I'll find a suitable partner with fluid fluids to fertilize my eggs. Biology escapes me.

Thanks for the help. If it's a girl I'll call her Jenny.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

The word moist causes me to imagine




































Language Log » Literary moist aversion


----------



## mangodelic psycho (Jan 12, 2015)

I like that word actually, but for those who find it disturbing, I think moist for them is like a tongue in your ear. Wet, warm but not as sexy as it should to be.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

I like it. Period.


----------



## DemonD (Jun 12, 2012)

at 2:14

* *












It *has to* be a meme/sheep thing. I really doubt that the word moist just happens to be disliked by so many.


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

DemonD said:


> Why do so many have a problem with the word moist?


Fuckin' A. 

I support this thread cuz I know at least 4 people that don't like that word. I THINK two are nurses, and you'd think they of all people would not be squeamish.

Just had a thought, my most prude gf ever hated it, so maybe prude people hate it????????????????????????????????????/


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

I don't have a problem with it. I think the dislike with that word is blown out of proportion.


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

_moist towelette_ rolls off the tongue nicely.


----------



## HermioneG (Jul 1, 2015)

stargazing grasshopper said:


>


This. I just think of cake. MMMMMMCAKE


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

Lady O.W. Bro said:


> l bet people who dislike the word ''moist'' also have an intense fear of clowns.
> 
> Aside from those who want to reply to this to disagree with me


Moist clowns.

Damn, now I _am_ afraid of them. Thanks imaginTion, you dick.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## DemonD (Jun 12, 2012)

Might be beating a dead horse at this point, but it keeps coming up.


----------



## bruh (Oct 27, 2015)

If people get weird when you eat a banana then the same people will get weird too


----------



## bruh (Oct 27, 2015)

bruh said:


> If people get weird when you eat a banana then the same people will get weird too


On the other hand it has a funny sound. It really is exaggerated. Moist really sounds like something is wet.


----------



## Volant (Oct 5, 2013)

I hear the word "moist" and immediately think of chocolate cake. Every time. A plate of delicious, smooth, moist chocolate cake with chocolate icing on top. I suppose I can see where some people think it's gross, but for me it's always been connotative of chocolate cake. XD


----------



## Crimson Ash (May 16, 2012)

I have a filthy mind so it always goes there when I think of moist. :laughing:


----------



## Roman Empire (Oct 22, 2014)

Because Americans are religious nuts being afraid of different combinations of sounds coming out of their mouths. They sensor everything because they are pussies.


----------



## isamanthax (Mar 22, 2016)

Hmh, wonder why he's banned. 




Wellsy said:


> Because when I say it I emphasize it, stare deep into their eyes, whisper it.
> It's intense


I've been laughing at this for the last five minutes and I can safely say, thank you for that, and my stomach hurts and I'm burning up from laughing so hard.



Volant said:


> I hear the word "moist" and immediately think of chocolate cake. Every time. A plate of delicious, smooth, moist chocolate cake with chocolate icing on top. I suppose I can see where some people think it's gross, but for me it's always been connotative of chocolate cake. XD


YES. This is exactly what I think while others go right to the gutter.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

I've heard that women are particularly disgusted by the word moist. I assume it's because of the connection with like vaginas being moist, maybe? I Dont really understand women who are disgusted by vaginas. Women who talk about shaving or waxing their shit and are just totally shocked and grossed out about how it looks when they see it in a mirror.. I think that's very strange.


----------

